# اين هو نسب السيدة مريم العذراء



## Konan77 (19 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم

حينما نقرأ الانجيل نجد ان متي ولوقا ينسبون المسيح الي يوسف النجار!..وكلنا يعلم ان المسيح ليس له اب..فمن الطبيعي ان ينسب الي امه السيدة مريم.

سؤالي اين هو نسب السيدة مريم العذراء..وما الدليل علي انها من نسل داوود..ولماذا يذكر الانجيل نسب يوسف النجار ولا يذكر نسب السيدة مريم؟؟

دمتم سالمين.
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أبريل 2015)

*عائلة  مريم: *
*نستطيع أن نتعرف على  بعض أفراد عائلة مريم العذراء، فنعرف أنه كان لها أخت جاء ذكرها في بشارة يوحنا عند  حادثة الصلب حيث "كانت واقفات عند صليب يسوع أُمُّهُ وأخت أُمِّهِ مريم زوجة كلوبا  ومريم المجدلية" (يوحنا 19: 25). وأنها أيضاً نسيبه أليصابات أم يوحنا المعمدان  (لوقا 1: 36).*
*1- نسب  مريم العذراء:*
*يعود نسب القديسة  العذراء مريم إلى زربابل من عائلة وبيت داود، ونجد أن البشير لوقا يؤكد هذه  الحقيقية، أن العذراء مريم ووليدها يَعُودَان لسبط يهوذا، وبالتحديد بيت داود. حين  كلمها الملاك قائلاً "فقال لها الملاك لا تخافي يا مريم لأنك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله  وها أنت ستحبلين وتلدين ابناً وتسمينه يسوع، هذا يكون عظيماً وابن العلي يدعى  ويعطيه الرب الإله كرسي داود أبيه، ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى الأبد ولا يكون لملكه  نهاية" (لوقا 1: 30 – 33). وهذا ما هو واضح في قول زكريا الكاهن "مبارك الرب إله  إسرائيل لأنه افتقد وصنع فداء لشعبه، وأقام لنا قرن خلاص في بيت داود فتاهُ" (لوقا  1: 68-69). *
*وجاء عن  نسب  السيدة مريم العذراء فى السنكسار يوم 16 أمشير الآتى:*
*تزوج  متثات من سبط لاوي من بيت هارون من صوفية وأنجب ثلاث بنات حسب الترتيب الآتى:  *
*1*
*مريم*
*(أم  سالومي)*
*إهتمت  بالعذراء مريم أثناء ميلاد المسيح*
*2*
*صوفية*
*(أم  أليصابات)*
*والدة  يوحنا المعمدان*
*3*
*حنة*
*(أم  مريم العذراء)*
*أم  يسوع المسيح*​ *إذن  تكون: سالومي وأليصابات ومريم العذراء بنات خالات*
*وهذا  هو النسب الأوقع لأن الملاك قال لمريم هوذا أليصابات نسيبتك، فهى بنت  خالتها.*
*2- نسب  يوسف النجار*
​ *داود  الملك*​ ​ *سليمان*​ ​ *ناثان*​ *¯*​ ​ *¯*​ *متان*​ ​ *ملكى*​ *يعقوب*​ ​ *هالى*​ ​ *مات  هالى ولم ينجب فتزوج يعقوب إمرأة أخية هالى ليقيم نسل لأخية  المتوفى*​ ​ ​ *يوسف  النجار*​ ​ *يوسف  إبن يعقوب*​ *حسب  الطبيعة*​ ​ *يوسف  إبن هالى*​ *حسب  الشريعة*​ *قد قال القديس مار  يعقوب اسقف اورشليم فى ميمر عن ميلاد السيدة العذراء مايأتى: *
*- تزوج متان من سبط  يهوذا ببيت داود من إمرأة فولدت له ولدين الأول يعقوب والثانى يواقيم*
*- توفى متان فتزوجت  إمرأته رجلا من نسل ناثان أخو سليمان بن داود وكان اسمه متثات بن لاوى فولدت إبنا  إسمه هالى فصار أخو يعقوب ويواقيم من الأم*
*- تزوج هالى إمرأة ثم  توفى ولم يخلف نسلا.. فأخذ يعقوب أخوه إمرأته وأنجب منها ابنا سماه يوسف وهو الذى  سمى خطيب مريم*
*- كان يوسف ابن يعقوب  ودعى بن هالى بالاسم من اجل قول الله لموسى: اذا مات رجل ولم يخلف ولدا فليأخذ اخوة  امرأته ليقيم زرعا لاخيه. وأول ولد يأتى منه ينسب الى المتوفى الذى لم يخلف ولدا،  ولذلك نسب لوقا الى يوسف انه يظن به انه ابن هالى بن متان بن لاوى بن  ناثان.*
*أما يواقيم أخو يعقوب  فتزوج بأمرأة تدعى حنة وهى اخت اليصابات العاقر امرأة زكريا الكاهن ابو يوحنا  المعمدان ومكثا بعد زواجهما احدى وثلاثين سنة ولم يرزقا نسلا وكانا بارين يتقيان  الله ويحفظان وصاياه فأكثرا من الصلاة الى الرب طالبين ان ينزع عارهما ويهبهما نسلا  وتعهدا بأنه اذا اعطاهما زرعا ولدا كان او بنتا يقدمانه قربانا للرب خادما ومسبحا  فى هيكله فظهر ملاك الرب للقديسة حنة وبشرها بأنها ستلد زرعا يشيع اسمه فى جميع  الارض سلاما وخلاصا ورحمة وبركة فحبلت حنة وولدت بنتا اسمتها مريم ولما اكملت من  العمر ثلاث سنوات قدمها ابواها الى الهيكل اتماما لنذرهما وفى السنة السادسة من  عمرها توفى ابوها وبعد ذلك بسنتين توفيت امها ايضا، ومكثت فى الهيكل الى ان بلغت  الثانية عشرة من عمرها.*
*3- نسب  يوسف النجار ومريم العذراء *
*وضع  القديس يعقوب الرسول جدول وملخصة أن: *
*هناك  أخوان (متثات – متان)، ومات متان بدون نسل*
*فتزوج  متثات زوجة أخية المتوفى متان فأنجب ولدين هما: *
*هالى*
*يواقيم*
*ومات  هالى بدون نسل*
*فتزوج  يعقوب من أرملة هالى*
*وأنجب  منها: يوسف النجار*
*ويعقوب  هذا إما هو أخو هالى ويواقيم*
*أو  قريباً لهما*
*زوج  حنة أم مريم العذراء: *
*وأنجب  يواقيم بنتين بإسم مريم: *
*1-  الأولى مريم العذراء*
*2-  الثانية مريم زوجة كلوبا التى ولدت: *
*يعقوب  - يوسى - سمعان – يهوذا*
*وهؤلاء  يقال لهم إخوة يسوع*​ *وبحسب  هذا النسب يكون يوسف النجار إبن عم مريم العذراء، وكلوبا أو (حلفى) إما يكون أخو  يوسف النجار أو قريباً له وهو زوج أختها الصغرى مريم التى أنجب يَعْقُوبَ وَيُوسِي  وَسِمْعَانَ وَيَهُوذَا.*
*(متى  13: 55) أَلَيْسَ  هَذَا ابْنَ النَّجَّارِ؟ أَلَيْسَتْ أُمُّهُ تُدْعَى مَرْيَمَ وَإِخْوَتُهُ  يَعْقُوبَ وَيُوسِي وَسِمْعَانَ وَيَهُوذَا؟*
*(مرقس  15: 40) وَكَانَتْ  أَيْضاً نِسَاءٌ يَنْظُرْنَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ بَيْنَهُنَّ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ  وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ الصَّغِيرِ وَيُوسِي.*
*(مرقس  16: 1) وَبَعْدَمَا مَضَى السَّبْتُ اشْتَرَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ  وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَسَالُومَةُ حَنُوطاً لِيَأْتِينَ  وَيَدْهَنَّهُ.*

*وهناك عدة أراء بخصوص  يوسف النجار: *
*1- يوسف إبن يعقوب  بالجسد.*
*2- يوسف إبن هالى  بالتبنى.*
*3- هالي هو جد مريم  العذراء (حسب التلمود اليهودي وكتب اليهود).*
*4- حينما تزوج يوسف من  العذراء نُسِبَ إلى هالي.*
*5- يقول البعض أن هالي  كان والد مريم العذراء وليس جدها فهو اسم ثانٍ لاسم يواقيم.*
*وعلى هذا المنوال يكون  يوسف النجار أخو مريم العذراء، وهذا ليس صحيحاً.*
*6- والد مريم العذراء  لم يكن له ابن لذلك دُعِىَ يوسف خطيب مريم ابناً له. وقد حدث هذا فى القديم:  *
*- هقوص تسمى باسم حميه  برزلاى الجلعادي: "وَمِنَ الْكَهَنَةِ: بَنُو حَبَابَا بَنُو هَقُّوصَ بَنُو  بَرْزِلاَّيَ الَّذِي أَخَذَ امْرَأَةً مِنْ بَنَاتِ بَرْزِلاَّيَ الْجِلْعَادِيِّ  وَتَسَمَّى بِاسْمِهِمْ" (نحميا 7: 63).*
*- راعوث أصبحت بنتاً  لنعمى حماتها (راعوث 2: 2)*
*وهكذا يمكن أن ينسب  الرجل لحميه. والبنت لحماتها أو حميها.*
*وهناك رأي آخر يقول أن  اليهود كانوا إذا تعذر عليهم معرفة الأب ينسبون الطفل لجده أبو أمه. ولذلك قال لوقا  أنه على ما كان يظن ابن يوسف ابن هالي. ويوسف كان قريباً للعذراء مريم وكلاهما من  سبط يهوذا ومن نسل داود الملك. وكانت عادة عند اليهود أن يزوجوا ويتزوجوا من  الأقارب.*
*ويوسف ابن هالي الشرعي  ووارثه، مع أنه كان ابن يعقوب الطبيعي الحقيقي، فيكون متان تناسل من سليمان واقترن  باستا، ومنها خلف يعقوب, وبعد وفاة متان اقترن متثات الذي كان من سبط يهوذا ولكنه  من عائلة أخرى، بأرملة متان، فولد هالي, فكان يعقوب وهالي من أم واحدة, ومات هالي  بدون نسل، فتزوج أخوه أرملته، وخلف يوسف، فكان ابن هالي الشرعي.*


----------



## Konan77 (20 أبريل 2015)

اولا شكرا علي المداخلة

بس الحقيقة انا كان عندي اشكال واحد .. بعد المداخلة اصبح عندي العديد من الاشكالات.

الاشكال الاول
==========



> *وجاء عن  نسب  السيدة مريم العذراء فى السنكسار يوم 16 أمشير الآتى:*
> *تزوج  متثات من سبط لاوي من بيت هارون من صوفية
> .........
> *​ *إذن  تكون: سالومي وأليصابات ومريم العذراء بنات خالات*
> *وهذا  هو النسب الأوقع لأن الملاك قال لمريم هوذا أليصابات نسيبتك، فهى بنت  خالتها.*​


 
وهذا الكلام يثبت ان مريم من سبط لاوي ومن بيت هارون تحديدا وده معناه ان المسيح ايضا من سبط لاوي وده يتعارض مع النص الاتي



> *يعود  نسب القديسة  العذراء مريم إلى زربابل من عائلة وبيت داود*


فان قلنا ان مريم من سبط يهوذا ومن نسل داود فكيف تكون امها من سبط لاوي وبنت خالتها اليصابات من سبط لاوي؟؟



الاشكال الثاني:
==========



> *أما يواقيم أخو يعقوب  فتزوج بأمرأة تدعى حنة وهى اخت اليصابات العاقر امرأة زكريا الكاهن ابو يوحنا  المعمدان*




ما الدليل ان يواقيم اخو يعقوب..وان كان يواقيم من سبط يهوذا فما الدليل انه تزوج حنة التي هي اخت اليصابات من سبط لاوي..وهذا يخالف شريعة الكتاب المقدس؟؟


هذا  ما امر به الرب عن بنات صلفحاد قائلا.من حسن في اعينهنّ يكنّ له نساء ولكن  لعشيرة سبط آبائهنّ يكنّ نساء. فلا يتحول نصيب لبني اسرائيل من سبط الى  سبط بل يلازم بنو اسرائيل كل واحد نصيب سبط آبائه. وكل بنت ورثت نصيبا من  اسباط بني اسرائيل تكون امرأة لواحد من عشيرة سبط ابيها لكي يرث بنو  اسرائيل كل واحد نصيب آبائه. فلا يتحول نصيب من سبط الى سبط آخر بل يلازم  اسباط بني اسرائيل كل واحد نصيبه
{ سفر العدد 36/6: 9 }



> *وتعهدا بأنه اذا اعطاهما زرعا ولدا كان او بنتا يقدمانه قربانا للرب خادما ومسبحا  فى هيكله*



معروف ان خدمة الهيكل كانت قاصرة علي اللاوين فقط..وهذا يدل ايضا علي ان والد ووالدة مريم من سبط لاوي




الاشكال الثالث
==========



> *ويعقوب  هذا إما هو أخو هالى ويواقيم*
> *أو  قريباً لهما*
> *هالي هو جد مريم  العذراء (حسب التلمود اليهودي وكتب اليهود).*
> *يقول البعض أن هالي  كان والد مريم العذراء*
> ...




فحضرتك اصلا متلخبط ولخبطتني معاك..لان كل كلامك بدون دليل

فكيف يكون هالي هو جد مريم وفي قول اخر هو والد مريم وفي قول اخر هو والد يوسف النجارالشرعي وفي قول اخر ان مريم والدها يواقيم..وايه الدليل ان يواقيم اخو يعقوب واخو هالي .. طب ليه اللخبطة دي كلها..انت كده عقدت الموضوع بصراحة.

ياريت تثبت علي رأي وتقولي ايه هو الدليل ان كلامك هو الصحيح.

بالنسبة لنسب يوسف النجار سواء كان ابن يعقوب او ابن هالي فهذا لا علاقة له بالمسيح ..ولا يخصنا نحن المؤمنون لان المسيح ليس له اب .. انا كان سؤالي لماذا ذكر الانجيل نسب يوسف النجار ولم يذكر نسب السيدة مريم العذراء؟؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 أبريل 2015)

> فان قلنا ان مريم من سبط يهوذا ومن نسل داود فكيف تكون امها من سبط لاوي وبنت خالتها اليصابات من سبط لاوي؟؟


ا*لشريعة الموسوية تنسب الشخص للأب وليس للأم كسائر المجتمعات الأبوية التي تفعل نفس الشئ.*


----------



## تيمو (20 أبريل 2015)

> ما الدليل ان يواقيم اخو يعقوب..وان كان يواقيم من سبط يهوذا فما الدليل انه تزوج حنة التي هي اخت اليصابات من سبط لاوي..وهذا يخالف شريعة الكتاب المقدس؟؟



خطأ يا عزيزي

من قال لك أنه ممنوع أن يتزوج أحد الأسباط من غيره؟

خذ عندك أكبر مثال أن هارون وهو من سبط لاوي تزوج من أليشابع وهي ابنة عميناداب رئيس في سبط يهوذا ..



> هذا ما امر به الرب عن بنات صلفحاد قائلا.من حسن في اعينهنّ يكنّ له نساء ولكن لعشيرة سبط آبائهنّ يكنّ نساء. فلا يتحول نصيب لبني اسرائيل من سبط الى سبط بل يلازم بنو اسرائيل كل واحد نصيب سبط آبائه. وكل بنت ورثت نصيبا من اسباط بني اسرائيل تكون امرأة لواحد من عشيرة سبط ابيها لكي يرث بنو اسرائيل كل واحد نصيب آبائه. فلا يتحول نصيب من سبط الى سبط آخر بل يلازم اسباط بني اسرائيل كل واحد نصيبه
> { سفر العدد 36/6: 9 }



النصيب يعني الورثة ، تقسيم الأراضي لأن يشوع قام بتوزيع نصيب واراضي كل سبط ، لذلك حتى لا يحصل تداخل فلا يتحوّل نصيب من سبط لآخر، ولا علاقة للنص بالسماح بالزواج بين الأسباط.

هذه النقطة الأولى لتزول عنك اللخبطة 

لي عودة لباقي النقاط حتى تزول اللخبطة كاملة ..


----------



## تيمو (20 أبريل 2015)

الإشكالية الأولى بالنسبة لك:



> وهذا الكلام يثبت ان مريم من سبط لاوي ومن بيت هارون تحديدا وده معناه ان المسيح ايضا من سبط لاوي وده يتعارض مع النص الاتي



هذا الكلام لا يُثبت أن مريم العذراء من سبط لاوي، بل يُثبت أن أمها وهي حنة من سبط لاوي. ولكنك لو تابعت الكلام الذي رأيته أنتَ متناقض ستعرف أنه ليس متناقض لأن الكلام واضح وهو أن حنة تزوجت من يواقيم الذي هو من سبط يهوذا.



> فان قلنا ان مريم من سبط يهوذا ومن نسل داود فكيف تكون امها من سبط لاوي وبنت خالتها اليصابات من سبط لاوي؟؟



أين المشكلة؟ لا يوجد ما يمنع حدوث هذا الأمر ... أتيتك أن هارون وهو من سبط لاوي قد تزوج من سبط يهوذا ، وهناك قصص في العهد القديم لأشخاص من سبط يهوذا ويُدعون من سبط لاوي (من طرف الأم).,

أنتَ تحتاج لفهم نسب اليهود، أرجو قراءة رد الأستاذ سمعان بتأني مرة أخرى لتفهم أكثر موضوع النسب في اليهودية.


----------



## Konan77 (21 أبريل 2015)

اهلا بيك استاذ تيمو




> خذ عندك أكبر مثال أن هارون وهو من سبط لاوي تزوج من أليشابع وهي ابنة عميناداب رئيس في سبط يهوذا ..




هارون تزوج من سبط لاوي قبل الشريعة وانت عارف ان قبل الشريعة عمرام تزوج عمته يوكابد وانجب منها هارون وموسي وبعد الشريعة اصبح زواج العمة محرم..كان ممكن اقبل ده لو جبتلي ما يثبت ان احد الاسباط تزوج من سبط اخر بعد الشريعة.




> النصيب يعني الورثة ، تقسيم الأراضي لأن يشوع قام بتوزيع  نصيب واراضي كل سبط ، لذلك حتى لا يحصل تداخل فلا يتحوّل نصيب من سبط لآخر،  ولا علاقة للنص بالسماح بالزواج بين الأسباط.




يمكن قبول هذه النقطة




> هذا الكلام لا يُثبت أن مريم العذراء من سبط لاوي، بل يُثبت  أن أمها وهي حنة من سبط لاوي. ولكنك لو تابعت الكلام الذي رأيته أنتَ  متناقض ستعرف أنه ليس متناقض لأن الكلام واضح وهو أن حنة تزوجت من يواقيم  الذي هو من سبط يهوذا.




اتفق معاك ان حنة ام مريم من سبط لاوي وان ده مش معناه ان مريم من سبط لاوي.. دي نقطة كويسة

الاشكال دلوقتي ايه الدليل ان حنة تزوجت يواقيم..وايه الدليل ان يواقيم من سبط يهوذا..وايه الدليل ان يواقيم والد مريم..لانه ممكن حنة تكون تزوجت حد تاني غير يواقيم وانجبت منه مريم..وده الاشكال الاساسي..انا بسال اصلا عن نسب السيدة مريم..بس ياريت الكلام يكون بدليل واضح.. مش بالظن.




> وهناك قصص في العهد القديم لأشخاص من سبط يهوذا ويُدعون من سبط لاوي (من طرف الأم).,


 

ممكن توضح النقطة دي بامثلة




> أنتَ تحتاج لفهم نسب اليهود، أرجو قراءة رد الأستاذ سمعان بتأني مرة أخرى لتفهم أكثر موضوع النسب في اليهودية.




رد الاستاذ سمعان لخبطنا خصوصا النقطة الاخيره فلم يحسم من هو والد مريم العذراء.

اعتقد ان ردك ازال بعض الاشكالات لاكن لم يحل الاشكال الاساسي فياريت نبني علي الرد بتاعك عشان نصل لنتيجة

النقطة الاخيرة لم يجيب عليها احد وهي لماذا ذكرت الاناجيل نسب يوسف النجار والذي لا علاقة له بالمسيح ولم تذكر نسب السيدة مريم؟؟

ودي نقطة مهمه ياريت حد يفكر فيها.

تحياتي


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أبريل 2015)

الاخ كونان 

قدامك حل واحد مش اتنين 

جبت منين انه ممنوع الاسباط تتجوز من بعض ؟؟؟

قدامك خيار واحد يا تجاوب يا هننعتك بالمدلس


منتظرك


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أبريل 2015)

لوقا ذكر نسب يسوع الحقيقى مش نسب يوسف 


لوقا لما قال يسوع الذى كان يظن انه ابن يوسف ابن هالى هو نسبة يسوع لهالى والجملة الاعتراضية لتوضيح انهكان معتقد بين الناس انه ابن يوسف لكنه ذكر نسبه الحقيقى 

لكن دا مش موضوعنا ، موضوعنا فى تدليسك 


منين جبت منع شخص من يهوذا يتجوز من لاوى فى الشريعة ؟؟؟

جاوب


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أبريل 2015)

Question: Is there scripture or command found in Torah which forbids marrying out of each tribe? In other words, could the daughters/sons of the tribe of Judah marry someone from any of the other tribes? How would they know this in modern times?Answer: Towards the end of the Book of Numbers you will find the account of the daughters of Tzlofchad. Because they had no brothers, they were to inherit their father’s portion in Israel. Moshe then cautions them to marry cousins from the same tribe in order to keep the tribe’s portions intact. This requirement to only marry within the tribe was only in place for the first generation that actually divided up the land. Later generations were free to marry any Jew from any tribe as is the practice today.سئلة واجوبة يهودية من موقع يهودى

دلوقتى بيقولك ان الوصية دى للحفاظ على الميراث وبتسرى فى الجيل الاول وبعد كدا ممكن اى شخص يهودى يتجوز من اى سبط كما هو الممارسة اليوم


جبت منين يا اخ ان ممنوع شخص يهودى يتجوز من سبط اخر 

مش هتبطلوا جهل 

انت عارف لو مريم من سبط لاوى يبقى يسوع مسيا كذاب لان المسيا من نسل الملك داود

نسب المسيح الحقيقى فى انجيل لوقا 


عندك اعتراض ؟؟؟


----------



## Konan77 (21 أبريل 2015)

اهلا بالاستاذ 
*apostle.paul*



> الاخ كونان
> 
> قدامك حل واحد مش اتنين
> 
> ...



هننعتك بالمدلس؟؟لالالا..انا كدا ممكن يجرالي حاجة!

اهدأ يا رجل..هو انا دخلت نقاش ولا ساحة حرب.

بس عشان متزعلش انا جبت الكلام ده من سفر العدد 36/6: 9




> هذا  ما  امر به الرب عن بنات صلفحاد قائلا.من حسن في اعينهنّ يكنّ له نساء ولكن   لعشيرة سبط آبائهنّ يكنّ نساء. فلا يتحول نصيب لبني اسرائيل من سبط الى   سبط بل يلازم بنو اسرائيل كل واحد نصيب سبط آبائه. وكل بنت ورثت نصيبا من   اسباط بني اسرائيل تكون امرأة لواحد من عشيرة سبط ابيها لكي يرث بنو   اسرائيل كل واحد نصيب آبائه. فلا يتحول نصيب من سبط الى سبط آخر بل يلازم  اسباط بني اسرائيل كل واحد نصيبه




فجاء الاستاذ تيمو وشرح لي النص باسلوب مهذب ومحترم وقال




> النصيب يعني الورثة ، تقسيم الأراضي لأن يشوع قام بتوزيع  نصيب واراضي كل سبط ، لذلك حتى لا يحصل تداخل فلا يتحوّل نصيب من سبط لآخر،  ولا علاقة للنص بالسماح بالزواج بين الأسباط.




وقد اقتنعت بمقولته هذه وكان ردي عليه




> يمكن قبول هذه النقطة




وهذا هو الاسلوب العلمي للنقاش المبني علي الاحترام بين المتحاورين..فحينما قرات النص طرحت مفهومي له..فقام الاستاذ تيمو بطرح مفهومه هو للنص ومن ثم اقتنعت بهذا المفهوم

ثم اتيت انت لتقول



> مش هتبطلوا جهل


 

وهذا هو الفرق بين المتحاور الراقي والاخر الذي ينهق بالسباب والالفاظ التي لا تدل الا علي بيئته وتربيته..وما يمنعني عن الرد علي امثالك انك اقل من ان انزل لهذا المستوي الحقير من النقاش




> لوقا لما قال  يسوع الذى كان يظن انه ابن يوسف ابن هالى هو نسبة يسوع لهالى والجملة  الاعتراضية لتوضيح انهكان معتقد بين الناس انه ابن يوسف لكنه ذكر نسبه  الحقيقى




وهذا هو عين الجهل بالحقيقة التي لا ينكرها المؤمنون..فلا المسيح ابن يوسف ولا هو ابن هالي..المسيح لا اب له..هل تفهم هذا الامر..ام انك تقصد ان هالي هو والد مريم؟؟ وترفض قول الاستاذ تيمو ان والد مريم هو يواقيم؟؟

واذكرك ان الموضوع عن نسب السيدة مريم العذراء..فهل تعرف من هو والد السيدة مريم العذراء..ولماذا لم يذكر الانجيل نسبها؟

فدع النهيق وتخلي عن العصبية نحن نتحاور بكل رقي واحترام فان كان لديك اي احترام اهلا وسهلا بك وان لم تعرف الحوار الراقي فاذهب وتعلمه او قل لي وانا اعلمك اياه

من هو والد مريم العذراء..يواقيم كما قال الاستاذ تيمو..ام هالي..ام هو شخص اخر..وما هو الدليل؟؟


​


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أبريل 2015)

مش على اخر الزمن جاهل هيعلمنى ازاى احاور 

دلوقتى دخلت تنهي وتقول فين نسب يسوع وكلا الانجيلين ذكروا نسب يوسف وليس يسوع 

دلست وقد كشفنا تدليسك نقلا عن مستنقعات الجهل وادعيت ان حسب السريعة اليهودية ممنوع اىىسبط يتحوز من سبط اخر وكشفنا جهلك وقد كان 

السؤال التانى علشان نخلص من النهيق 

هل عندك اعتراض ان لوقا ذكر نسب يسوع الحقيقى وليس الشرعى 

لوقا نسب يسوع لهالى وقال ابن هالى ودا نسبه الحقيقى 

عندك اعتراض ؟؟

هالى دا بطلع مين دا هقولهولك بعدين 

بس طالما دخلت موضوع بيخلص فى كلمتين 


بالمناسبة كلمة جاهل مش سوء تربية 

بس اللى بيقول اعضوه بهن ابيه ولا تكنى دا تربية شوارع او بالاصح مشفش تربية 

حاول تكون لطيف معايا انا بالذات 

منتظر اجابتك بعد اثبات جهلك فى النقطة الاولى


----------



## تيمو (21 أبريل 2015)

> هارون تزوج من سبط لاوي قبل الشريعة وانت عارف ان قبل الشريعة عمرام تزوج عمته يوكابد وانجب منها هارون وموسي وبعد الشريعة اصبح زواج العمة محرم..كان ممكن اقبل ده لو جبتلي ما يثبت ان احد الاسباط تزوج من سبط اخر بعد الشريعة.



داود من سبط يهوذا تزوج ميكال ابنة شاول من سبط بنيامين ...



> الاشكال دلوقتي ايه الدليل ان حنة تزوجت يواقيم..وايه الدليل ان يواقيم من سبط يهوذا..وايه الدليل ان يواقيم والد مريم..لانه ممكن حنة تكون تزوجت حد تاني غير يواقيم وانجبت منه مريم..وده الاشكال الاساسي..انا بسال اصلا عن نسب السيدة مريم..بس ياريت الكلام يكون بدليل واضح.. مش بالظن.



1- يواقيم من الممكن أن يكون نفسه هالي ... كما هو مكتوب برد سمعان.

2- يواقيم موجود بالتقليد.

3- مستحيل أن تكون والدة مريم قد تزوجت من أحد آخر، لأن التقليد واضح بخصوص هذه النقطة وكذلك سلسلة النسب بلوقا. فهذا الأمر لا غبار عليه. ولكن قد يكون الحوار أدق إذا تساءلنا هل يواقيم هو نفسه هالي؟ 

4- أما النقطة التي طلبت توضيحها وهي وجود أشخاص منسوبين على سبط بينما هم فعلياً من سبط آخر فأوضحها رد سمعان (يمكن فيه الكثير من التفاصيل بعرف، ولكن حاول تجزأته).



> النقطة الاخيرة لم يجيب عليها احد وهي لماذا ذكرت الاناجيل نسب يوسف النجار والذي لا علاقة له بالمسيح ولم تذكر نسب السيدة مريم؟؟



كيف لا علاقة؟ يوسف قد لا يكون الأب الطبيعي للمسيح ولكنه فعلياً الأب الشرعي له، فلو أن لا علاقة ليوسف بالمسيح لما كان الترتيب أن يخطب مريم العذراء قبل ظهور الملاك لها. وأيضاً لما اعتبرت مريم العذراء يوسف أبوه، فعندما كان المسيح في سن ال 12 عاماً واختفى في الهيكل بعيداً عن مريم العذراء ويوسف، قالت مريم للمسيح: «يا بني، لماذا فعلت بنا هكذا؟ هوذا أبوك وأنا كنا نطلبك معذبين!»

يقول بولس الرسول في مكان آخر: ولما أتى مليء الزمان. فماذا يعني بذلك؟ يعني عندما توافرت جميع الظروف المناسبة بما في ذلك عائلته الصغيرة (مريم العذراء وخطيبها يوسف).

فلا نستطيع فصل المسيح عن يوسف من ناحية شرعية وبالتالي ناحية نسب، فالنسب ليس بيولوجي طبيعي كما قد نفهمه.


----------



## apostle.paul (22 أبريل 2015)

تيمو ، هالى heli هو الاختصار لاسم يواقيم 

فى كتاب 




صفحة 203 للى عايز يراجع ورايا

ذكر انه لم يذكر فى العهد الجديد ان مريم امها حنة وابوها يواقيم لكن فى التقليد

لكن بملاحظة سلسلة الانساب فى لوقا يمكن تاكيد اسم ابوها بواقيم المذكور كهالى اختصار اسم الياقيم 

وفى الادب اليهودى التلمود ذكر عن مريم انها بنت هالى 

ايلى هو اختصار الياقيم

مازالنا منتظرين الاجابة ، هل عندك اعتراض ان لوقا ذكر نسب يسوع الحقيقى 

لوقا قالها بصريح العبارة يسوع اللى مفكرين انه ابن يوسف ابن هالى 

وفى فى الجملة فى التركيب اليونانى تاكيد انه نسب يسوع لهالى مباشرة خليها بعدين


----------



## amgd beshara (22 أبريل 2015)

علي الهامش:
  (τοῦ Ἠλί  ) هال او ألي هو الإسم المُختصر من( Ἠλιακίμ ) يواقيم وهو الاسم الذي تسلمته الكنيسة القبطية كأب لمريم العذراء بحسب التقليد. انظر: John Nolland, vol. 35A, Word Biblical Commentary : Luke 1:1-9:20, Word Biblical Commentary (Dallas: Word, Incorporated, 2002), p. 171


----------



## تيمو (25 أبريل 2015)

تسلم أستاذ ابوستل وأمجد للتوضيح.

.


----------



## يسي (2 فبراير 2022)

يعني من الآخر ما نسب العذراء مريم؟ (ريحوني من اللفة الكبيرة اللي فوق ) النسب الحقيقي ؟


----------



## يسي (2 فبراير 2022)

لما لا أحد يجيبني؟


----------



## أَمَة (5 فبراير 2022)

لماذا يهمك نسب العذراء مريم؟


----------



## يسي (13 مارس 2022)

سُئلت عنه


----------



## يسي (13 مارس 2022)

أرجو الرد


----------



## يسي (14 مارس 2022)

فأرجو الرد


----------



## أَمَة (16 مارس 2022)

*في المسيح يسوع خصلاصنا و ليس في نسب العذراء* . و مع ذلك نسب العذراء يؤكد النبؤات.  هي من سبط يهوذا . وبهذا تكون النبؤة عن ميلاد المسيح من سبط يهوذا قد تحققت:

 "لا يزول قضيب من يهوذا ومشترع من بين رجليه حتى يأتي شيلون وله يكون خضوع شعوب. رابطًا بالكرمة جحشه وبالجفنه ابن أتانه غسل بالخمر لباسه وبدم العنب ثوبه" (تك 49: 10، 11).  ومعنى "شيلون" الذي له السلام ، ودعاه أشعياء "رئيس السلام" (اش 9: 6)

و هي أيضاً من سلالة النبي داود و بذلك تكون النبؤة عن ميلاد المسيح من سبط يهوذا قد تحققت حسب ما جاء في سفر أرميا انه يأتي من نسل داود:

 "ها أيام تأتي يقول الرب وأقيم لداود غصن بر‍ّ فيملك ملك وينجح ويُجرى حقًا وعدلًا في الأرض. وفي أيامه يخلص يهوذا ويسكن إسرائيل آمنًا وهذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به الرب برُّنا" ( ار 23: 5، 6).

لو تقرأ لوقا الاصحاح الثالث ستجد أنه ينسب ولادة المسيح بالجسد الى العذراء، و ما ستقرأه هو نسب العذراء.


----------



## مسلمة وكلي فخر واعتزاز (30 مايو 2022)

مريم العذراء  هي أم المسيح ولدته دون أن يمسسها بشر، يحترمها المسلمون كثيرًا ويؤمنون بأن المسيح خُلق بكلمة من الله ألقاها إليها، ويذكرها القرآن على أنها صِديقة ومن أشرف نساء العالمين، كذلك جاء بالحديث النبوي: "كمل من الرجال كثير، ولم يكمل من النساء إلا مريم ابنة عمران، وآسية امرأة فرعون".
مريم بنت عمران نسبها إلى آل عمران وهي من النساء الجنة وبريئة منكم


----------



## أَمَة (31 مايو 2022)

مسلمة وكلي فخر واعتزاز قال:


> مريم العذراء  هي أم المسيح ولدته دون أن يمسسها بشر، يحترمها المسلمون كثيرًا ويؤمنون بأن المسيح خُلق بكلمة من الله ألقاها إليها، ويذكرها القرآن على أنها صِديقة ومن أشرف نساء العالمين، كذلك جاء بالحديث النبوي: "كمل من الرجال كثير، ولم يكمل من النساء إلا مريم ابنة عمران، وآسية امرأة فرعون".
> مريم بنت عمران نسبها إلى آل عمران وهي من النساء الجنة وبريئة منكم



يعجبني الحاحك على زيارتنا تحت أسماء مختلفة , و طبعاً أهلا و سهلا بك. تتابعين المواضيع التي تتيح لك الفرصة لكي تثبتين صحة قرآنك، و هذا بسبب غيرتك على إيمانك.
شيء جميل، و لكن الأجمل أن تتأكدي من صحة الكتاب الذي تؤمنين به.

كيف يكون كتابك صحيحاً  و من عند الله، و هذا الاله الذي أنزله متلخبط بين مريم ام يسوع المسيح التي هي ابنة يواكيم و حنة، و مريم بنت عمران التي هي اخت موسى و هارون،  و لا يعرف أن موسى كان قبل المسيح بحوالي 1600 سنة.

نصيحتي لك يا غالية أن تدعي الى ربك قبل فوات الآوان بصلاتكم:
"اللهم ارنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه وارنا الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه"
و إن كنت صادقة بدعائك سيريك الحق من الباطل.


----------



## يسي (الأربعاء في 19:47)

لوقا لما قال يسوع الذى كان يظن انه ابن يوسف ابن هالى هو نسبة يسوع لهالى والجملة الاعتراضية لتوضيح انهكان معتقد بين الناس 
والجملة الاعتراضية لتوضيح انهكان معتقد بين الناس

ممكن ترنا إياها هذه الجملة اليونانية  و تشرحها   كيف هي جملة اعتراضية لتوضيح انهكان معتقد بين الناس ؟


----------



## يسي (الأربعاء في 19:59)

apostle.paul قال:


> تيمو ، هالى heli هو الاختصار لاسم يواقيم
> 
> فى كتاب
> 
> ...


الصورة لا تظهر عندي ولا الكتاب لماذا؟

وفى فى الجملة فى التركيب اليونانى تاكيد انه نسب يسوع لهالى مباشرة خليها بعدين
مش فاهم دي قصدك ايه خليها بعدين ؟!


----------



## يسي (الأربعاء في 20:04)

أَمَة قال:


> *في المسيح يسوع خصلاصنا و ليس في نسب العذراء* . و مع ذلك نسب العذراء يؤكد النبؤات.  هي من سبط يهوذا . وبهذا تكون النبؤة عن ميلاد المسيح من سبط يهوذا قد تحققت:
> 
> "لا يزول قضيب من يهوذا ومشترع من بين رجليه حتى يأتي شيلون وله يكون خضوع شعوب. رابطًا بالكرمة جحشه وبالجفنه ابن أتانه غسل بالخمر لباسه وبدم العنب ثوبه" (تك 49: 10، 11).  ومعنى "شيلون" الذي له السلام ، ودعاه أشعياء "رئيس السلام" (اش 9: 6)
> 
> ...


و ما الدليل علي انه نسب العذراء مريم؟


----------

